# Becoming a vegetarian



## Minish (May 22, 2010)

So yeah, after reading up a bit on how vegetarians don't actually miss _that_ many nutrients (and also an absolutely horrifying factory farming video that scared the crap out of me), I've decided to finally become a vegetarian. ^^

I don't eat cheese or butter and I hate eggs, so I figured that I might just go vegan while I'm at it, although that would make it even more difficult to find food.

My mum's been a bit pissy about it... she's the only reason I've held it off for the past few years. We're not that well off and not having meat will apparently really disconvience her, plus I might have to buy all my own shopping myself. But regardless, I'm really looking forward to seeing what vegetarian stuff I can eat. :D

I'll be eating lots of fish next week though unfortunately, because I'm the only one who eats it (or rather, ate it) so I'll feel guilty if I don't eat all the fish Mum bought lately. I'm sure it'll make me feel a bit eh but after next week I can go fully veg.



Aaaanyway, the main purpose for this thread was not to ramble but get some tips from other vegetarians that might be lurking around on TCoD. :D How did you deal with transitioning, was it difficult for you? And have you got any advice for what to eat? I'd prefer to eat as little meat substitutes as possible as I don't really like them, and I don't think I'll like to eat anything that still bears the name "burger" or anything even if it isn't actually meat. But I'm willing to try new meat substitutes, I haven't had much before.

[/rambly]


----------



## Ruby (May 22, 2010)

I eat fish but not meat, and that made it a lot easier.


----------



## opaltiger (May 22, 2010)

Isn't meat more expensive than most other foods? o.o

Anyway, full disclosure: I am not vegetarian. My mother and my sister are, though, which means that I am more or less am as well.

Do you like tofu? It is an excellent meat "substitute" (in that you can replace meat with tofu in recipes, not in that it tries to actually be meat), particularly in various Asian cuisines. That is my main bit of advice: Asian cuisine. Best source of vegetarian recipes, I swear. My favourites are Thai and Indian, Japanese is good too, though limited if you don't eat fish.

Also: pulses. Pulses and chickpeas. You can never have too much of either.


----------



## Esque (May 23, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian, but my stereotypical BFF is, so I might have a couple of tips.

-Do not go out to dinner with non-vegetarians that often.  Go out to lunch and breakfast but not to dinner.  Why?  The majority of meat dishes are served at dinner.
-Going vegan is hard, way harder than going vegetarian.  Why?  Eggs, honey, and milk are in *everything*.
-Vitamin supplements:  If you pick them, pick the RIGHT ONES.  (I'm not the person to ask)
-You're going to be making more of your own food.  Learn to cook _now._


----------



## spaekle (May 23, 2010)

I'm also not a vegetarian, but I'd like to second Asian cuisine simply because I think I probably _could_ be a vegetarian (or at least a pescetarian) if I could eat Asian food every day. :9


----------



## ultraviolet (May 23, 2010)

How truly vegetarian/vegan are you going to go? Because it can be a huge pain trying to find products that don't contain eggs/dairy/gelatin/etc.


----------



## Murkrow (May 23, 2010)

This is a kind of cliché thing to say (I think) but just remember that it takes a _lot_ of willpower not to eat bacon when you smell some cooking.

Probably even if you don't like bacon.


----------



## Tailsy (May 23, 2010)

Wrong! I hate bacon, and even the smell (which I like) doesn't make me want to eat it.

I'm still eating chicken (very occasionally/when there's nothing else and I don't want to be rude) but for the most part I'm a pescetarian. :> I like fish, they tend to pimp out in the sea for their whole lives instead of being farmed, and it's probably a better idea health-wise (unless I want to take supplements but I'm like, no). 

Quorn is _really_ good. And vegetarian sausages do genuinely taste like the real thing! I couldn't tell the difference. :D Tesco's have a surprising amount of veggie stuff - you just have to go looking.


----------



## Ruby (May 23, 2010)

What about _Quorn bacon_, if that exists?  Can you eat that?


----------



## Jester (May 23, 2010)

I eat fish but not any other meats.

Also, There are meat substitutes made my Morningstar and Boca farms. I recommend Morningstar over Boca due to Boca tasting pretty bad.

Or, If you want to make your own food just go to your local health food store (If you have one) and by Textured Vegetable Protein (TVP).  Its what most Veggie Burgers, Veggie Chicken Nuggets, Veggie Bacon, Veggie ribs, And other things are made out of.


----------



## Harlequin (May 23, 2010)

Ruby said:


> What about _Quorn bacon_, if that exists?  Can you eat that?


It exists and is one of the most disgusting things known to man.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 23, 2010)

I ate Quorn once and rather liked it, and I eat actual meat. So that probably is something to go for.

My sister "turned vegetarian" several times when she was younger. But each time she started excepting different meats from her vegetarianism one at a time until she was back where she started. :p


----------



## Minish (May 24, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Isn't meat more expensive than most other foods? o.o
> 
> Anyway, full disclosure: I am not vegetarian. My mother and my sister are, though, which means that I am more or less am as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have no idea how not having meat is going to be more expensive, but she's determined to rant and rave to the entire family about my inconvenient decision. :|

I've never had tofu, but I'll definitely be checking it out soon. I'm not sure which meat substitute I actually had that I hated, since you guys are saying tofu and quorn are nice... huh.



ultraviolet said:


> How truly vegetarian/vegan are you going to go? Because it can be a huge pain trying to find products that don't contain eggs/dairy/gelatin/etc.


I'm probably not going to be vegan, now that I think about it. A near-vegan, since I won't be eating cheese, butter or eggs when I can help it, but you're right, it's going to be really hard finding vegan-suitable stuff. :<



Rasrap Smurf said:


> This is a kind of cliché thing to say (I think) but just remember that it takes a _lot_ of willpower not to eat bacon when you smell some cooking.
> 
> Probably even if you don't like bacon.


XD I used to adore bacon, but for some reason for the last few years I've really started to hate it. I think I ate a really burnt piece once and it traumatised me or something.

I just know my dad's going to taunt me with his wonderful barbecues. ;-;



Jessie said:


> Wrong! I hate bacon, and even the smell (which I like) doesn't make me want to eat it.
> 
> I'm still eating chicken (very occasionally/when there's nothing else and I don't want to be rude) but for the most part I'm a pescetarian. :> I like fish, they tend to pimp out in the sea for their whole lives instead of being farmed, and it's probably a better idea health-wise (unless I want to take supplements but I'm like, no).
> 
> Quorn is _really_ good. And vegetarian sausages do genuinely taste like the real thing! I couldn't tell the difference. :D Tesco's have a surprising amount of veggie stuff - you just have to go looking.


I really love fish too, especially all the healthy ones like pilchards and salmon. :/ But eh, if I'm going to cut out meat I might as well do it properly and I'm sure I can live without it.

Fish do tend to have better lives before being eaten, but then "aquaculture" (which deceptively sounds rather fun) is becoming more common now... I don't trust supermarkets to tell me when animals are being abused before being killed. D:

I actually really hate vegetarian sausages, I think that's what I had before... maybe I just had a really crappy kind. And yeah, I've seen vegetarian stuff at Tesco, _despite_ what my mum claims, so I'm going to have lots of fun going on a veggie hunt. :D



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I ate Quorn once and rather liked it, and I eat actual meat. So that probably is something to go for.
> 
> My sister "turned vegetarian" several times when she was younger. But each time she started excepting different meats from her vegetarianism one at a time until she was back where she started. :p


Heh, I'm sure that won't happen to me... tbh the idea of eating meat kind of sickens me now, which is a bit weird since I've been a really good meat-eater for like, my entire life. o_O

Thanks again guys for all your suggestions! <3
...also, is it just me or is the word "legume" really, really awesome? Whenever I see it I can't help but go "legooooom". Maybe I'm just a freak. :P


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian, but I try to eat meat-free at least twice a week.

I fucken hate fish.


----------



## Rose (Jun 3, 2010)

I was a vegatarian, until my dad found out. (Long story short he fillped a lid and took me to a wing resturant, knowing full well chicken wings are my weakness. I didn't last a week, hope you do better.) To be honest though I don't think I could ever be 100% vegetarian, cause I need nee some sort of meat, even if it is just fish.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you tried tivall sausages? They're the best.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 3, 2010)

I may not be a vegetarian,  but I know lots of people who are! (yay feeling terrible eating meat around them...)
Good friend: he talked it out with his mom. They are from down south, so she was just a little disappointed.
Significant other: they just decided to one day, and their parents were okay with it... this wasn't helpful...
Another good friend: his sister is vegan, I think, so when he went too, his parent's didn't really care... (once again, not helpful...)

Soo... yeah. Not too helpful on my part, but my first advice is to talk about it with your parents. Try to make a deal with them. See where that takes you.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 4, 2010)

I've always thought people who are vegetarians were really missing out on a ton of important nutrients, but after reading this topic, I'm a bit tempted to actually do it somewhat myself. Not vegan, but I've always thought the method in which companies kill animals for food is very cruel. It seems interesting to get rid of meat...


----------



## departuresong (Jun 4, 2010)

Hematophyte said:


> I've always thought people who are vegetarians were really missing out on a ton of important nutrients


A lot of vegetarians are ridiculously unhealthy.


----------



## Esque (Jun 4, 2010)

departuresong said:


> A lot of vegetarians are ridiculously unhealthy.


Yeah, but not all of them are, and a lot of non-vegetarians are equally unhealthy, often for the same reasons.

You can be a vegetarian and live off nothing but twinkies and you won't be healthy, but you don't have to be a vegetarian to eat nothing but twinkies.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 4, 2010)

The only unhealthy vegetarians I can think of are pot-heads or druggies( but they're mostly hippies...)  :/ And also those who don't eat a variety of vegetables.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 6, 2010)

err what do drugs have in common with vegetarianism


----------

